# 6000k or 6700k lighting?



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I recently purchased a t5 dual-lamp fixture, 2x24 watts.

The fixture came with a 6000k lamp, as well as a roseate bulb.

Should I ditch the roseate bulb and go with a Life-Glo 6700k?

Tank is planted. Please let me know light-gods!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gordonrichards,

I just did a quick search on the roseate bulb and it is supposed to provide light in the spectrum that plants can utilize. Why not try it for a while and see how it works?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Do what looks good first, worry about spectrum later. At worst you add a little more light if you're doing something that has a heavy 550-560nm spike, though most fixtures are over-watted monsters anyhow.

-Philosophos


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

6000 or 6700k, your cant even tell the difference, I would do what Roy said use it first!!! Try it untill you think that bulb does not work for you any more.


----------



## nellis (May 6, 2006)

armedbiggiet said:


> 6000 or 6700k, your cant even tell the difference, I would do what Roy said use it first!!! Try it untill you think that bulb does not work for you any more.


Really? I've always liked the look of mid-range bulbs better... the jump from 6700k to 6000k may not be huge, but to 5500k you get a very noticeable increase in warmth. It also depends on what plants you have too, for example, plants with a deep, dark green like anubias look better with a warmer bulb, and tend to get kind of bluish with 6700k bulbs (IMHO).


----------

